
Entrepreneurial Precognition - MindGods
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/start-ups/entrepreneurial-precognition
======
ajmarcic
I don't find the examples listed notably precognizant.

CNN Jan 21 "First US case of Wuhan coronavirus confirmed by CDC"

The entrepreneur blog posts linked seem to have been posted in March. This was
the month of shutdowns and widespread recognition.

